
Windows NT 3.50 Build 782 (RC2) source code leaked - ASVVVAD
https://boards.4channel.org/vp/thread/43555197#p43583389
======
ASVVVAD
An article about it:
[https://securitronlinux.com/bejiitaswrath/nt-3-50-build-782-...](https://securitronlinux.com/bejiitaswrath/nt-3-50-build-782-rc2-source-
code-has-been-leaked/) Video of someone exploring the source files with date
modified being in 1994:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=to_uj-7pGwc](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=to_uj-7pGwc)

